# what to do



## ashley_morris22 (Nov 13, 2004)

hi all
i have got a mate in S.A and i want to buy a few frogs off him and anyway up in qld we need to have them on a licence (this is right ha) any way he wrote me (Hi in S.A we dont need a licence for frogs and they dont need to be registerd -well for the frogs i have anyway) so what do i do. can i buy them then just put them on my licence or cant i buy them what do i do.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 13, 2004)

I believe that in South Australia you do not need a licence to hold one single reptile, but if you want to sell it, then you need a licence to do that. I'd assume it's similar with amphibians. Get him to contact the Wildlife licencing body in SA and check it out.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 13, 2004)

Only 2 frog species are "Protected" in SA, all others have free movement.
http://www.environment.sa.gov.au/parks/fauna_permits/introduction.html


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 13, 2004)

> I believe that in South Australia you do not need a licence to hold one single reptile, but if you want to sell it, then you need a licence to do that.



I've often wondered how that can work. If you don't need a license for one, is there anything stopping people from catching a reptile, keeping it because they don't need paperwork and then selling it later? Or does it just not happen because it would look stupid for someone to repeatedly sell reptiles individually and really suspicious if it was a woma or something?


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 13, 2004)

you need proof of purchase, that must trail back to a breeder or dealer. No proof and your in hot water.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 13, 2004)

> you need proof of purchase, that must trail back to a breeder or dealer. No proof and your in hot water.



So even if you don't have a license you need the license details of the person you bought it from? That makes more sense, thanks.


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Nov 14, 2004)

so i can buy off this bloke, but what do i do on my licence?


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: RE: what to do*



ashley_morris22 said:


> so i can buy off this bloke, but what do i do on my licence?


best call the relevent departments
SA http://www.environment.sa.gov.au/parks/fauna_permits/introduction.html
NSW http://www.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au/npws.nsf/Content/Home


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Nov 24, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: what to do*

hi all, i rang P & W, and they told me just to send a movement advice to the seller and he will fill it out and then just write N.A in the licence section, so just to let you all know


Have a good one
ashley


----------

